# SVS prime front and centre



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey all. 
Luke from the great down under. Can anyone here give me some thoughts on svs speakers. I have the pb12 plus sub snd was thinking to add the primes as LCR or for a little more the ultras. I would love any feedback as they do not feature a lot down here but are definitely available. 
Cheers


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Luke,
Sorry, have never heard the SVS Prime series. Seems like there are quite a few folks here who have them. Perhaps they'll soon chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I own the Prime towers and Center and I am happy with the performance. The speakers produce clean sound with a wide sound stage and has excellent bass more so with a sub. I think you will like them especially since you already have the SVS sub. If you can stretch your budget go for the Ultras.
Also SVS customer service is excellent and they can help answer any questions you may have.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I reviewed the Prime Towers HERE. They are really nice performers, cast great soundstage and imaging almost anywhere you set them up, have a nice balanced voicing that is fun and accurate, hard to beat overall. I highly recommend them.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> I reviewed the Prime Towers HERE. They are really nice performers, cast great soundstage and imaging almost anywhere you set them up, have a nice balanced voicing that is fun and accurate, hard to beat overall. I highly recommend them.


I completely agree


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

cowboyofclubs said:


> Hey all.
> Luke from the great down under. Can anyone here give me some thoughts on svs speakers. I have the pb12 plus sub snd was thinking to add the primes as LCR or for a little more the ultras. I would love any feedback as they do not feature a lot down here but are definitely available.
> Cheers


Hello, Luke!

I have heard all of the Prime offerings, some in more than one room. Truly excellent performers and build quality.

While the bigger Prime offerings are a tad better, I was especially intrigued by the relatively inexpensive Prime Satellite 5.1 System and reviewed it from the comfort of my home. Click the link for more information.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am going from a 5.0 setup of Anthony Gallo nucleus and would like to integrate them as in ceiling height channels for a future atmos build. Sounds like the primes will be good value for money lcr and the satellites for surrounds. Cheers


----------

